# Robert Horry glad Mavs lost



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

> Robert Horry watched only the closing two minutes of Miami's clinching victory in the NBA Finals on Tuesday night. It was enough, however, to make him smile
> 
> If Horry and the Spurs couldn't win another title, he at least was glad Dallas fell short in its quest to win its first.
> 
> ...


Real classy guys


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ty, but can you blame him?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yes, all the other Spurs were being classy and rooting on Avery... Talk about a real hater


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hi im new said:


> ty, but can you blame him?


Horry wasn't around when A.J. was on the Spurs, right?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

....so? 

Oh no! He didn't root for the team that eliminated his! How rude!

Rooting for a team that he has no relation to is some how unclassy in your mind, but all this is ok, right?



> In addition to saying that Mavericks guard Jason Terry didn't deserve to be suspended for hitting Michael Finley in the groin, Cuban called Tim Duncan a "crybaby," labeled Spurs fans the "rudest" in the league, and called the River Walk "an ugly-***, muddy-watered thing."


Oh and don't get me started on the mav's behavior after game 5 of the finals!

More irony: I get attacked for baiting for posting a video of terry's punch at request, yet this is not considered baiting?


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Horry was also probably rooting for shaq too.... but you cant blame him....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Camaro_870 said:


> Horry was also probably rooting for shaq too.... but you cant blame him....


 Doh! Forgot about his ties with Shaq, I guess it isnt really unclassy now that I think of it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Doh! Forgot about his ties with Shaq, I guess it isnt really unclassy now that I think of it


Your first instinct when you see something agaisnt your team is to get mad. Horry just wouldn't root against dallas for nothing though. As he siad in the article, he usually roots for the west.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Horry didn't play with AJ with the Spurs. However he did play with Shaq in L.A. though, that is probably why he pulled for Miami.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

If the spurs cant win it, no west team should win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> If the spurs cant win it, no west team should win.


If spurs can't win it, that measn another west team deserved it more than them.

That's beside the point. I don't know no one who was pullin for the mavs down here in s.a.. Beleive me, we all wanted to root for avery, and dirk's an awesome player (robbed of the MVP!) but cuban ruined it. And there's always that sour taste of being eliminated by them....hell, I'd be suprised if horry was rootin for em!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

There was no link provided for that article, and I just found out it was from a San Antonio-based website. So I suppose that the locals would be interested in what Horry had to say, even if it was kinda negative.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How is that negative? The majority of s.a. wanted dallas to lose. If this was made in DALLAS than you can say it was negative.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> If spurs can't win it, that measn another west team deserved it more than them.
> 
> That's beside the point. I don't know no one who was pullin for the mavs down here in s.a.. Beleive me, we all wanted to root for avery, and dirk's an awesome player (robbed of the MVP!) but cuban ruined it. And there's always that sour taste of being eliminated by them....hell, I'd be suprised if horry was rootin for em!


yea man u have a point. i tried rooting for the mavs, but boy i just couldnt do it. i ended up being confused the whole time and only watched some of game 5 and some of 6 :brokenhea


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> There was no link provided for that article, and I just found out it was from a San Antonio-based website. So I suppose that the locals would be interested in what Horry had to say, even if it was kinda negative.


Horry was interviewed by some local newstations during some charity benefit, thats probably why theres no link outside of an SA one


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

bottom line, San Antonio will come back stronger if they do the right things this off-season. And the nba should change the playoff seeding, since next year we could see Dallas and San Antonio in the 2nd round.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Many changes are looming in the west, what with PHO and SEA (Marion-Lewis), Tracy and Yao healthy for the Rockets, etc. And the Mavs have tasted blood and defeat! Look for them to power their way through the playoffs again next year! So, no offense, but its not just SA that might be better!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

and who said they would?....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> bottom line, San Antonio will come back stronger if they do the right things this off-season. And the nba should change the playoff seeding, since next year we could see Dallas and San Antonio in the 2nd round.


 They already did


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> They already did


I heard that they were, but havbe they actually stated they've come up with a new way to decide the seeding? I'd really like to see it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think it's just best record to worse


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> I think it's just best record to worse


I'd highly doubt they'd do that unless they change the schedule set-up. Currently,if I'm not mistaken, teams play teams outside of their division but in the same conference 2-4 times. So some lesser teams will be playing really good teams four times while others only play them twice. Basicly, teams will still be getting jipped that way.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I think it's just best record to worse


 No it's something like they order the teams 1-8 based on best record. Then the top 4 teams are sorted based on record vs. the other division leaders. Stern said they won't ignore division leaders because that's why they have divisions in the first place.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Under the new proposal, the top four seeds would be slotted by record among the three division winners and the team with the next-best record. Had that been in place this season, the Spurs still would have been No. 1, but the Mavericks would have been No. 2. And they couldn't have met until the conference finals.


So the top four will be decided by the three division leaders plus whoever has the highest record after those three teams, which would have been dallas last year. Then you look at their records to decide who goes where in those four seeds, which would have left dallas in second. Makes alot more sense to me.


----------

